# how to install spark plugs



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

ok this just may be a total dumb question but im knew in my car and would love to learn how. when i install spark plugs(which are on the headers) do i just put the new ones in? or something else is needed. on the forums i see somthing about gapping and a gapping tool but im not sure if i really need that if im just replacing basics and is there any way to tell if i need new wiring for the spark plugs. need answer asap! please


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

Most plugs come pre-gapped, especially if you use oem iridium plugs (original plugs that came with the car), if the wires are original then i would go ahead and replace them...when you do the plugs its always good to put anti seize on the threads and dielectric where the wire connects, parts stores usually have both of these at the counter in little packets, if not just ask.
lastly Spark Plugs do not have to be very tight, just thread on hand tight then a slight turn, Only about 10 foot pounds of torque and MAKE SURE that all wires snap into place on-top of the plugs and transfer over the heat shield that is on the old plug wires!


Good Luck, this is a very easy process, especially if you have a 05-06


----------

